# My little comic.



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

got bored one day, so i decided to make a little comic, im suprized i havent put the 2 pages ive done so far up 




















C&C welcome!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

pretty interesting so far. I look forward to the rest of the comic


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Hehe, made me chuckle Riandro, nice start.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

He he, that's tea-blurting funny. Luckily I wasn't drinking tea when I read it, or you'd owe me a new computer Riandro!

Had to show this to No 1 Son (he's 11) - he laughed until he fell over. I think that's a hit?

:hghly amused cyclops:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> He he, that's tea-blurting funny. Luckily I wasn't drinking tea when I read it, or you'd owe me a new computer Riandro!
> 
> Had to show this to No 1 Son (he's 11) - he laughed until he fell over. I think that's a hit?
> 
> :hghly amused cyclops:


hmm, seeing as you like this, i might make a few more  just so i make you spurt tea, all over your computer


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice and very funny! :laugh: I hope you intend to do more.... just put a warning when you do post more... I think a few of us need to put anti-tea screens in front of our monitors first! :wink:


----------



## EpicFailure (Jan 5, 2009)

Too late...


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

made me chuckle Riandro,luckily i'd just finished sipping my coffee (a lucky escape )


----------

